# Panasonic TX-P50S21B Internet



## the1knight (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello, I have a problem with the aforementioned TV. I have set it up in the Network Setup area and tested the connection which all comes back as ok and working, however the manual goes no further than setting up. 
In essence, I have no idea how to access the internet on the TV.

I have done some research and I understand this set will access the internet.

I have not contacted my ISP as the manual suggests because I am ignorantly assuming perhaps that since the setup has gone ok then surely this should be enough. Am I wrong? The reason why I haven't contacted my ISP is because I am assuming they would not know anything about the TV.

I hope I have made myself clear. Any help or suggestion would be gratefully received.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What is it that you want to do with your tv on the internet? My Sony comes with a bunch of different apps, of which I use none.


----------



## the1knight (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi and thanks for your reply. I would like to access things like youtube and bbc iplayer


----------

